

Show HN: Dr. SaaS – Metrics and diagnosis for a healthier software business - nhm
https://drsaas.md/

======
rpedela
This is pretty cool. Overall I like the product and it is easy to use. I have
some feedback too.

For the runway calculation, it would be great if I could add an estimate for
upcoming expenses to see how that changes the calculation. For example, I am
getting ready to hire a contractor and would like to have some sense of what
the runway is after hiring the contractor. I could of course change my current
bank balance, but I would prefer to have another field for upcoming expenses.

I really like the cost per user to serve, but I would like it to go further:
cost per user based on all operating costs, cost per user for free users, cost
per user for paid users. The idea being I can get a better sense of whether
the pricing structure is correct. Are free users costing too much? Is the
margin with paid users enough to cover the costs of free users? etc

Lastly, some way to automate data input would be great. Even a simple API
would be a good start and then integration with services which have this sort
of information would be even better.

------
nhm
And a blog post introducing Dr. SaaS: [http://rowansimpson.com/2014/11/06/dr-
saas/](http://rowansimpson.com/2014/11/06/dr-saas/)

